# Book Recommendation for Brand New Christian



## ABondSlaveofChristJesus (Apr 7, 2005)

I have a brand new friend who has become a brand new christian. Naturally all the churches around here are not that sound in doctrine, and I don't want to watch him go astray. Does anyone have any good book recommendations for a new Christian to read? He is 20 but probably needs something that is more of an easy read.


----------



## crhoades (Apr 7, 2005)

Creation Regained: Building a Christian Worldview by Al Wolters.
It shows that salvation impacts all of life. It is reformed. It works a person through a creation/fall/redemption framework. It's written in non-technical language and is a short read. 

Of course the WSC/WCF. Then turn em lose through the Institutes!


----------



## Myshkin (Apr 7, 2005)

"Essential Truths of the Christian Faith" - R.C. Sproul
"Holiness of God" - R.C Sproul
"Renewing Your Mind" - R.C. Sproul
"Concise Theology" - J.I. Packer
"Putting Amazing Back into Grace" - Mike Horton
"Foundations of the Christian Faith" - James Boice
"The Gospel for Real Life" - Jerry Bridges
"The Passion of Jesus Christ"(?) - John Piper


----------



## Jie-Huli (Apr 7, 2005)

I would not count out older writers, even for new Christians, as many of them have written things very suitable for those new in the faith. This gives the added benefit that the new Christian gets used to reading classic reformed writers from the very beginning.

A few recommendations:

A Golden Booklet of the True Christian Life, by John Calvin. (Good and simple book about applying our faith in our daily lives).

Grace Abounding to the Chief of Sinners, by John Bunyan.

Morning and Evening, by Charles Spurgeon (as a devotional aid)


Blessings, 

Jie-huli


----------



## wsw201 (Apr 7, 2005)

Knowing God - J.I. Packer. This is an excellent book for those who are new to Christianity. But first and foremost he needs to read the Scriptures!


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Apr 7, 2005)

_Chosen by God_ by R.C. Sproul

Let him know immediately how he was saved through God's amazing grace.


----------



## lwadkins (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wsw201_
> Knowing God - J.I. Packer. This is an excellent book for those who are new to Christianity. But first and foremost he needs to read the Scriptures!



Knowing God was one of the first I read, felt it gave me a great start in understanding, when read supplementing my Scripture reading.


----------



## yeutter (Apr 7, 2005)

Reformed Confessions Harnonized edited by Joel Beeke and Sinclair Ferguson


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 8, 2005)

1. A good translation of the Bible. 

2. A psalter.

3. Reformed Confessions (Westminster, Heidelberg, 3 Forms of Unity) and Catechisms

4. Study guide or commentary on the same (G.I. Williamson, David Dickson, Ursinus, etc.)

5. Calvin's _Institutes_

6. Westminster Directory for Family Worship

7. Commentaries on the Bible (Calvin, Henry, Poole, etc.)

8. Devotional literature (Spurgeon, Henry, Bunyan, Beeke, etc.)

9. Puritan reading: (_Pilgrim's Progress_, _The Christian in Complete Armour_, _A Christian Directory_, _The Ten Commandments_, _The Christian's Great Interest_, _Rare Jewel of Christian Contentment_, etc.)

10. Christian biographies (Luther, Calvin, Augustine, Knox, Edwards, Bunyan, Machen, Van Til, etc.)

Further suggested reading: 

Puritan Reading

Library List


----------



## wsw201 (Apr 8, 2005)

Tim,

One suggestion. Since your friend is new to Christianity, you may not want to overwhelm him with too much. All of these suggestions are excellent, especially Andrews suggestion of getting a good translation of the Bible (NKJV or ESV) maybe even a study Bible. But you might want to ease him into all of this. Also he will be asking questions so you need to be prepared to give answers! So if you give him any of these book recommendations, you need to be familiar with them.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 8, 2005)

I agree with Wayne that you don't want to overload or overwhelm a new convert. In my own experience, however, I wish that I had been exposed earlier to the older Puritan writings and Reformed classics. I had the hunger to read good Christian literature but not the knowledge to know what was out there and available. Each person's situation is different, of course. 

To my earlier list, I would add a good read-the-Bible-in-one-year plan, like that by M'Cheyne.


----------



## Solo Christo (Apr 8, 2005)

I usually suggest "All of Grace" by Spurgeon.

Also, I realize that his theology is a bit off, but "Mere Christianity" by C.S. Lewis gave me something to ponder when I was a lost sinner.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 12, 2005)

More good reading material for the young or old in-the-Lord is one of the more neglected of the documents produced by the Westminster Assembly:

Sum of Saving Knowledge


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jun 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Solo Christo_
> I usually suggest "All of Grace" by Spurgeon.
> 
> Also, I realize that his theology is a bit off, but "Mere Christianity" by C.S. Lewis gave me something to ponder when I was a lost sinner.



All of Grace is an excellent book.


----------



## New wine skin (Jun 12, 2005)

My favs

Dr Schaeffer, "How should we then live?"

combined w Lewis Mere Christianity

This gets him started with proper world view, issues of discernment, depravity of man, and puts in context of history. 

Follow up w Piper or Sproul as mentioned in previous posts so he understands grace, atonement, etc.. 

my two cents


----------



## govols (Jun 13, 2005)

"Welcome to the Family" - MacArthur
"Bitesize Theology" - Peter Jeffery


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 13, 2005)

Truths that Transform Is a great book. I highly recommend it.

Partial review from Amazon.com
This is a short and concise book dealing with major Bible themes from a Reformed/Presbyterian perspective. D. James Kennedy is a pastor at Coral Ridge Presbyterian Church. This book is not technical, but it deals with Bible themes effectively. I would recommend this book to laypeople trying to understand doctrines like predestination, God's sovereignty, and humanity under sin. 


[Edited on 6-13-2005 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## Puddleglum (Jun 13, 2005)

Bitesize Theology is good. Jeffery is very easy reading; good if your friend is intimidated by reading!


----------

